# Loon Mountain - 11-19-2014



## Bostonian (Nov 19, 2014)

*Date(s) Skied: *11/19/2014*

Resort or Ski Area**:*Loon Mountain*

Conditions: *Highs in the mid 30's - Packed powder, man made snow.*

Trip Report:  *First trip of the season, felt good to be out on the snow today.  First couple of runs were rough but I logged 7 runs today.  There were two routes down from the middle summit.    There were 3 trails off the summit funneling down into Blue Ox and Lower Bear Claw.  The Snow was real nice, with soft packed powder man made.  All in all a good day out.  No wind and just good stuff.  Some photos:


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow Loon looks alright for before thanksgiving. How do you think it will be this weekend ?


----------



## marcski (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks beautiful.  One question:  How did you deal with all of those awful crowds?


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 19, 2014)

Bene,

They should be in real good shape for the weekend.  They were blowing snow all day.  I can see then opening lower walking boss, cross cut, and a few others by the weekend.  

Marc, 

It was difficult.  There was only one time I had to wait a minute to get on the gondola.  But I guess someone had to do it today. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 19, 2014)

The snow looks great.  Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks good.  I should have went.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Looks good.  I should have went.



You should have!  Another time though!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 20, 2014)

Was it anywhere near as uncrowded as your pics make it look?  Great pics whatever the case!


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 20, 2014)

It was virtually empty.  I had every gondola ride up to myself and never waited in line more than one person in front of me.   While there were people there, it was season pass holders.  I was the anomaly.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 20, 2014)

Good stuff. Hopefully we catch up and make some runs again this year


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Good stuff. Hopefully we catch up and make some runs again this year


Looks real good to me as well.  Always like going to Loon when the crowd factor is low.  Lots of nice cruising trails (for those of us who like that kind of stuff).


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2014)

That looks really nice!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 21, 2014)

Sweet looking day!


----------



## mccleaks (Nov 21, 2014)

Loon posted to facebook today saying they have now opened North Peak with U/L Walking Boss, Sunset, Haulback, Crosscut and Link. They also opened Blue Ox on the front face and will be running the Kancamagus Quad this weekend which should (hopefully) keep it to minimal lift lines.


----------



## reefer (Nov 21, 2014)

Good call! Nice pics.


----------

